# Looking for Hop rhizomes in WA



## Spohaw (13/3/14)

Hello everyone , I am looking for rhizomes in WA .....

Would like some galaxy rhizomes , citra rhizomes and summer rhizomes

any help pointing me in the right direction would be great

Thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## Yob (13/3/14)

Galaxy is a proprietry hop and isnt available to home brewers, Citra is American and isnt available in Australia, not sure about summer but there is a guy doing rhizomes over your way with a pretty extensive range,

Have a trawl trought this >LINK< and you may turn something up mate.

Cheers


----------



## barls (13/3/14)

Spohaw said:


> Hello everyone , I am looking for rhizomes in WA .....
> 
> Would like some galaxy rhizomes , citra rhizomes and summer rhizomes
> 
> ...


all propriety hops. so not going to happen. basically they are grown only by the growers and no one else
look about middle of winter and you should be able to find rhizomes but not the ones you have listed


----------



## hoppy2B (13/3/14)

If you have never grown hops before I recommend you get some Cascade rhizomes. They are popular and yield well.


----------



## pnorkle (15/3/14)

OK, for those in WA that are interested, HopsWest is now run by Colin & Britt Butler. You can email them on [email protected] and I can PM you their mobile number if needed.


----------



## Spohaw (17/3/14)

Thanks for the point in the right direction everyone ....

He says he will have some ready in a couple weeks or so 

Cheers :beer:

Edit : must be ready now , I can pick some up next time I am in Albany , great customer service as well


----------



## quiet1_au (28/5/14)

I just received a couple of hop rhizomes from Hops West myself - a Cascade and a Red Earth (which sounded intriguing). I saw them listed on eBay but in discussions with them ended up buying directly from them at a reduced cost.  They were vacuum sealed plastic and sent via Express Post - they held over the posting until Monday to ensure they don't get caught up over the weekend. I've never grown them from rhizomes before, but they appear to be good quality material. I'm hoping I will be successful at growing them (ie. keeping them alive over the hot, dry summer period...) as my only previous attempt of growing an unknown tube plant from a herb producer failed due to the summer heat and crappy sandy soil I tried to grow it in... I intend to grow them in tubs of quality potting mix this time, and possibly with drip irrigation

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Spohaw (28/5/14)

Good luck quiet 1 :icon_cheers: , I got a few from Hops West as well had them in pots for a while and most of them have sprouted and grown a little bit but with the weather how it is at the moment they have slowed right down

I got a couple Red earth hop rhizomes as well , looking forward to putting them in something ..... Tried a Beer with it in it and the beer was very drinkable :beerdrink:

I put them in pots with potting mix and some coco peat and compost , was a 50/25/25 mix .... I was told they dont like wet feet as well so I got them on milk crates and if the weather gets too shitty I chuck a sheet of that solar light see through sheeting on top with a few weights on top just to keep them a little drier

I will post some photos when I get around to taking them :lol:

Cheers  Spohaw


----------

